# Witch Hunter and Daemonhunter Codex .PDFs now available for download.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Daemonhunter Codex available here.

Witch Hunter Codex available here

You need to be a member of the website to download them, but that is easy enough to do.


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, thanks tu_shan82.

Have downloaded just to be shure, but are they copies of the old ones or have there been changes ?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they're just copies of the old ones.


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

the WH one is the same, though you cant ally them out to other armies, the DH one is missing the allies page all together. so far a little discord over what it means.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Is this legal?


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

if you mean the download, then yes it is. if you mean their rules, then yes they are, though theyll need a faq/errata to sort out inconsistencies.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> Is this legal?


Considering the links take you to GW's website and it is their product they are choosing to make available for download, the answer would have to be yes.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn, just saw this http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=10500140a&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGamesWorkshopBlogEN+%28What%27s+New+Today+%40+Games+Workshop%29 on GW but you beat me to it.

Go to the bottom of the page, it says it there. Yes, it's legal and free. (Makes my fruitless searching for an alternative method of just having a look at the codex _legally_ seem kinda pointless.)


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Just in case anyone misses it, this morning's teapot tempest is the fact that the four out of the five PDF editions of the Daemonhunters codex is missing the two pages with things like the Army List, FOC, and allies rules. The two otherwise missing pages are in the French edition.

There appear to be some other minor inconsistencies like Rhinos lacking the Repair rule in some languages.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

well it seems as if I finally have an excuse to read an inquisitor codex, perhaps Ill check them both out. really interested in reading the WH one tho.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

ah great, two of the codex i actually own now turning into money wasted... 
yay for GW


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

not bad and i have downloaded them for completness however i have to ask where the allies function went. If i remeber correctly DH could ally to any Imperial army and i was soo looking forward to using a Psycannon or 2 in my Crimson Spartan army. 
Am i right in assuming that this "Rule" not longer exisits?


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

this is up in the air at the moment, some say it means the rule is gone, i think its just a clerical error. mellisia over at bols checcked the foreign versions that went up and at least one still has the page with the allies rules in it.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

The rule is gone apparently. 

I'm less than impressed with the editing - they've left a lot of the old problems like Rhinos with one Fire Point and Armoured Fist squads (FFS GW, cop yourselves on). Its just sloppy all round. They must be so busy with the Tyranid FAQ that they forgot to change the PotMS. Shit, Doom of M must be causing all kinds of problems.:stinker:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Read a funny statement over at BOLS. Does this new PDF override the printed version, meaning allies are no longer allowed? If this is true then the fact DH have no FOC means they could field nothing but terminators or landraiders if they wanted to 

I hope whatever the guy has to say will shed some light on what they are doing with the codicies.


> In other, non-Warhammer related news, we've added both the Witch Hunters: Codex and the Daemonhunters: Codex to the Astronomican. You can now download both of these for free. This is great news for all 40K fans so tomorrow I'll drag myself away from the Warhammer world and talk a bit more about them.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Go to the bottom of the page, it says it there. Yes, it's legal and free. (Makes my fruitless searching for an alternative method of just having a look at the codex _legally_ seem kinda pointless.)


Ha, Ha

I see what you did there!:rofl:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Read a funny statement over at BOLS. Does this new PDF override the printed version, meaning allies are no longer allowed? If this is true then the fact DH have no FOC means they could field nothing but terminators or landraiders if they wanted to
> 
> I hope whatever the guy has to say will shed some light on what they are doing with the codicies.


Main Rulebook still has a FOC. That applies to all standard missions. So even if those pages are no longer legal, then DH will still have to adhere to the FOC.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Games Workshop's printing servitors must be in mindlock...

That, or their board's gone completely senile.

DAMNIT, I WANT ALLIES BACK!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Why, have they gone somewhere...until it's errata'ed and/or FAQ'ed this pdf is just another shambolic piece of poor 'business'...it doesn't even contain a FOC for DH, bring on GKT Death Wing - style lists.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

HOBO said:


> Why, have they gone somewhere...until it's errata'ed and/or FAQ'ed this pdf is just another shambolic piece of poor 'business'...it doesn't even contain a FOC for DH, bring on GKT Death Wing - style lists.


That's because the Force Organization Chart is explained in the main rulebook. There's no need for them to repeat themselves in the Codecies, though they tend to do so anyway.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

yea I know, I was just taking the piss at GW...the DH pdf will only cause more grief for DH/GK lists, and we don't deserve that. Plus the English version pdf is the only one without Allies..the French/German/Spanish etc ones do.

It's a mess!


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

I think they are doing away with the allies honestly. Granted if it is just a typo they will correct it..........possibly before a new codex.

I for one an glad there will be, at least for now, no mystics popping up in Guard armies for a bit


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, as long as i still have my origional DH/WH books, i be useing allies, why should i download and then print out something i already have a legal and offical copy of??? and unless GW send the goon squad to my house to collect my books, i will continue to use em, seeing as with out allies, GK's are gona be worse off thatn before.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

fynn said:


> well, as long as i still have my origional DH/WH books, i be useing allies, why should i download and then print out something i already have a legal and offical copy of??? and unless GW send the goon squad to my house to collect my books, i will continue to use em, seeing as with out allies, GK's are gona be worse off thatn before.


A simple pdf Update (like the current Dark Eldar book has) will stop you using allies. As it is the most up to date version, your opponent will be able to declare your army list illegal. If your playing a friendly non-pick-up, non-tournament game, then you could agree to use allies, but outside that, don't get your hopes up too much once an update is released.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Yet the non-english versions have allies, so I could just claim that I read spanish. If anyone picks me up on this I will not play them because they won't be the person I would play anyway.

Stupid GW not paying attention.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Arbite said:


> Yet the non-english versions have allies, so I could just claim that I read spanish. If anyone picks me up on this I will not play them because they won't be the person I would play anyway.
> 
> Stupid GW not paying attention.


Pretty much. My friend will be so pleased to hear that there's no more Allies, what with him using Codex: Space Wolves as his Parent army and all. >_<


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I speak spanish and I will be using the spanish version. GW has to issue an official statement in this matter. Until then the spanish version of the Dh codex is my Numero Uno choice.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

what makes me laugh though, is everyone say that mystics in a IG are broken, now seeing as they only allow 1 unit a free shot (if in range) that means sod all to a full DS army, like blood angles, or even a SM player drop a few drop pods on the same turn loaded with dread's, if your dice are lucky, you can take one out, but then you stuck with a mass of DS troops/dreads/ land raiders or whatever in the middle of your army with a good chance of destroying half of it before you can do anything else



oh and this littl bit of info from the gw site makes me giggle

Codex: Daemonhunters is the essential guide for using the forces of the Inquisitors of the Ordo Malleus and the Grey Knights Space Marines in your games of Warhammer 40,000. Within this PDF you'll find all the rules you need, 
along with points values and *force organisation information *
to field them in your games.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

fynn said:


> only allow 1 unit a free shot


I dont think you understand how it works.

1 Mystic allows the unit to take a free shot at ANY deepstriking unit within 4D6 if the Inquisitor. So 4"-24" range with the entire unit getting to shoot at every single deepstriking unit. You roll the 4D6 every time to see if you are allowed to shoot them.

Now here is what makes it so powerful.

2 Mystics allows the Inquisitor to nominate ANY unit with a model within 12" of him to take the shot instead.
You pop a dread? Oh I will just tell that squad with 3 lascannons to shoot at it.
Oh you pop 3 more? My squadron of Vendettas will have some fun, each shooting their 3 twin linked lascannons at them.
Huh? You drop some assault marines? I will just tell my Squadron of Leman Russ tanks to shoot them.
Terminators? You can just say hello to my Demolisher tank or whatever else I can think to to destroy you with.

So go ahead, deepstrike close to my Inquisitor, I dare you


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Great explanation! Thanks!k: ....Now where did I put that inquisitor I bought the other day?....


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

Little tidbit I found on the local blog one of my fellow shop guys runs

The allies being dropped was apprantly a mistake as this guy that posted on Dark Future Games found a blog where the guy emailed GW and they sent a Email back saying it was a mistake.

here's the link

http://ottawagamer.blogspot.com/2010/06/deamonhunters-codex-answer-from.html

Drat is all I have to say


That and at least somebody thought to email GW.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i was just reading the verious comments over on BoLS, and as 1 poster commeted, his radical inquisitor army is now fubar'd with the removeal of the allies from the DH PDF, as he now restricted to HQ, about 3 or 4 elite choices(deamon host, inquisitor and cult and temple assassains and just 1 troop choice, no fast attck and no heavy surport. as you know if he takes a radical inquisitor, he cant use the GK's so hes not a happy bunny, and there i was thiking of trying a radical one day (but then i still have the origional dex)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

From what I can see form a quick scan the missing page happens to start and end without any paragraphs flowing between pages, so it would be very easy to not notice you had missed it out when scanning the book into a pdf.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Horray. Games Workshop still has some brains. 

ALLIES ARE BACK!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Where? i just checked GW uk, and the allies are still missing, along with the FOC from the DH codex, and are now gone from the WH codex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This has been 2 things in general:

1) this is a huge catalog in errors (especially lack of allies)

2) this is also like a huge slap in the face to those who bought the book. One of the reasons behind its PDF format is that it allows you to look through the army book and look at what you might face. Well if GW is going to introduce it to every race then this is no problem but if this is not the case then people who play W/DH have an unfair disadvantage.

Hoping that a proper inquisition book comes out before long like the blood angels experienced.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

tbh, this will not make a difference to people who want to beat inquisiton armies, there is no advantage. it is very easy to get a hold of every codex and read it thoroughly.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, it seems they have removed the allies/inducted in the WH PDF today, si it's confirmed: THIS IS NOT A MYSTAKE! GW just likes to kick =I= players in the crotch.

Idiots.

Phil

ps I like how the say in the first pages that it's easy to integrate WH units to your existing army, blah blah blah... Sloppy GW as usual...


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

I cant see anyone worth playing against, going to aruge the fact if you got the book that you cant use allies of Either DH or WH.

But maybe if you go into a store with your copy the staff might try to rip out the pages in your copy......... or not


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So download your PDF in Spanish as it still has Allies there. English from Spanish Translating Book, and your regular English PDF. Problem solve.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im just wondering if anyone has got an email or letter or other communication from GW stating that the PDF version of the codex *replaces* the paper copy they currently own? I ask because as far as i was aware this move was to give access for those who needed it to the old codex now they were out of print, so i assume there are two camps those who own the codex in paper form in which case i would expect you to use the paper copy with there army as they already do? or the second camp who are people complaining about a missing part which does not actually effect them as they dont have an army and cant buy one at the moment.
Lets face it anyone who was intending building a army for either of these two armies based on the release of the PDF codex to sve money is barking up the wrong army tree with these two armies as they currently stand.


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Im just wondering if anyone has got an email or letter or other communication from GW stating that the PDF version of the codex *replaces* the paper copy they currently own? I ask because as far as i was aware this move was to give access for those who needed it to the old codex now they were out of print, so i assume there are two camps those who own the codex in paper form in which case i would expect you to use the paper copy with there army as they already do? or the second camp who are people complaining about a missing part which does not actually effect them as they dont have an army and cant buy one at the moment.
> Lets face it anyone who was intending building a army for either of these two armies based on the release of the PDF codex to sve money is barking up the wrong army tree with these two armies as they currently stand.


see my post on page 4

they made a mistake with the English version. and the printed version is still good.


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

fynn said:


> Where? i just checked GW uk, and the allies are still missing, along with the FOC from the DH codex, and are now gone from the WH codex.


I swear nobody read my post about the email or saw the link.


A blogger emailed GW and they said it was a mistake Allies are still in.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

SeerKarandras said:


> I swear nobody read my post about the email or saw the link.
> 
> 
> A blogger emailed GW and they said it was a mistake Allies are still in.


And someone else posted saying they said it wasn't a mistake. GW never give clear answers.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Spanish version has allies, so do other languages, so unless GW does want that english speaking IQ players to play without allies, it must be a mistake.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

SeerKarandras said:


> I swear nobody read my post about the email or saw the link.
> 
> 
> A blogger emailed GW and they said it was a mistake Allies are still in.


yes ive seen your post. right, when they first released the WH pdf, it had allies in, now when you look at it (on GW UK that is) the allies have now gone.
so if it was a cock up, why are they sunddenly gone at the end of the week, when they was in it on wendsday????


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

It's even more subtile, here in France we have 2 versions of the pdfs ... unbelievebale ...

Here are the links and then you can check page 11

DH version without allies

DH version with allies

WH version without allies

WH version with allies


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

fynn said:


> ...so if it was a cock up, why are they sunddenly gone at the end of the week, when they was in it on wendsday????


The titles of the two codicies are very close and they were uploaded together.

If we assume the web developers are not necessarily hardcore GW players the message about a mistake with the allies in DH might have got garbled to allies in WH resulting in them taking out a valid page instead of adding one.

Not saying it is that; I just think confusion within GW of some kind is more likely than malice (especially as different people in different countries are getting different answers).


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

just bear in mind, that if the removeal of allies is intended, then anyone playing a radical inquisitor army is now fubar'd, as he loses his heavy surport options, fast attack options and additional troop options, and also means the radical inquisitor army i was gona sell, no-one will buy it, as its now an illegal army


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

if its not a mistake then good riddance.

With all the uproar if it was a mistake they may axe everything just to be consistent and not admit it was a mistake.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

SeerKarandras said:


> if its not a mistake then good riddance.
> 
> With all the uproar if it was a mistake they may axe everything just to be consistent and not admit it was a mistake.


and there goes my 2000pt radicla DH inquisitor army, as about half of it suddenly becomes ilegal due to not being allowed allies


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

It's funny how people who don't have =I= say good riddance like they got beaten by a radical army in the schoolyard when they were kids. Really, did you have _that_ much trouble going against =I= armies? Apart from that guy with the "leafblower" who's had some manner of succes, were the DH/WH codex hogging the top 8-10 places at tournements? 

Phil


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Expect this to be clarified soon, considering the total confusion in their own staff alone they will have to say something and currently the PDF's would take priority at most tournaments.

I know a number of shop managers have been unsuccesfully attempting to get a final answer on this.


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

fynn said:


> and there goes my 2000pt radicla DH inquisitor army, as about half of it suddenly becomes ilegal due to not being allowed allies


Honestly if you are playing a strait Inquisitor army then you need the allies. I have no issue with that. Its part of the fluff for an inquisitor to draft imperial forces to aide in his duties. Its just the other armies using the allies rules to their advantage that get peoples panties in a bunch.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I got this response today



> Hi there
> 
> I do understand your frustration and of-course it is
> disappointing when people give you different answers.
> ...


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

I just found this on GW's site:



> We recently made the Witch Hunters and Daemonhunters codexes available to download as PDFs. Since then, we've received a spate of emails asking questions about the difference between the PDFs and the original, printed copies. Rather than reply to you all individually, I thought I'd try to answer your questions here. Firstly, the rules for allied Space Marines and Inducted Imperial Guard were originally written to reference books that have since gone out of print, so we streamlined the rules required to allow players to collect an army of Daemonhunters or Witch Hunters. The Daemonhunters army list uses the Standard Force Organisation chart, which you'll find on page 87 of the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook. The other point that seems to be causing the most confusion is whether or not the PDF versions supersede the printed versions. They don't: you should feel free to continue to use whatever resources you have available to play your games with; the PDF does not overrule or invalidate the printed Codex book. Yes, this may mean that you and your opponent are using what are essentially different army lists for the same army but not every Inquisition force will comprise of the same elements (highly specialised and secretive forces that they are). And if you'd rather use the same one as your opponent, why not simply decide which version you collectively want to use and share the rules between one another? As for tournaments and gaming events, it's entirely up to the organisers to decide which version to use; it is after all their event


If it's been posted already I apologize.


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

SeerKarandras said:


> Honestly if you are playing a strait Inquisitor army then you need the allies. I have no issue with that. Its part of the fluff for an inquisitor to draft imperial forces to aide in his duties. Its just the other armies using the allies rules to their advantage that get peoples panties in a bunch.


I do agree with you. It seems like every IG player posting lists on the net is using a DH Inquisitor with Mystics cos that's what everybody else is doing (and it goes on and on and on...)
I, as a WH player, believe that DH and WH should be able to use allied troops (fluff wise, it seems logical) but the other way around just sounds like trying to increase the power of a codex (IG) that is already cheesy enough :sarcastichand:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I agree with that... Its just plugging gaps in a list to try and overpower it.

They should clarify that =I= forces can have allies, but other forces can't use =I= units.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

I defo agree with that it makes perfect sense for inquisition to have allies but it just takes away from the codex when its the other way around


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, that would be horrible.

I want a Lord Inquisitor as HQ, thank you very much.


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I agree with that... Its just plugging gaps in a list to try and overpower it.
> 
> They should clarify that =I= forces can have allies, but other forces can't use =I= units.


Indeed. Taking allies is essential to do a GK list.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

SeerKarandras said:


> Indeed. Taking allies is essential to do a GK list.


Atm yes, might not be needed with the new codex though.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

So allies are still allowed in =]I[=?? For what I understand, the msg MadCow posted says it all, but there is still discussion about this, so are they still allowed??


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yes, if your useing an original codex, theres an offical staement from gw on there website, check there news for last week


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

C'mon people this is really simple now,:ireful2:

basically you can use allies with your GK or SOB if you have a printed codex,
if you don't have a printed codex then you need to throw 16+ on a D20 wearing a blindfold whilst roller skating, or alternatively borrow someone elses printed codex.

*However* on thursdays SOB can only use orange coloured allies and GK can't use allies on the third wednesday of every month.

Tournament wise you can use allies unless the nearest window faces north east.

All allies must use the ally roll chart every three turns (except on christmas eve when it's every 2 turns)

The ally role chart
Roll a D6 dice

1-2 Any allies currently in reserve have slept in and cannot join in the battle this turn

3-4 Allies are used normally

5 Allies are given caffeine supplement + 1 to initiative

6 Allies are given too much caffeine supplement - 2 to initiative


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, I own the codex so no problems there, but if I use the PDF version I'm not allowed to use allies? Seems stupid but if I'm understanding it correctly it actually is!! :shok:

Edit: Didn't see the las post. So it's actually unknown whether or not we can still use allies... what a mess...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

DonFer said:


> Ok, I own the codex so no problems there, but if I use the PDF versin I'm not allowed to use allies? Seems stupid but if I'm understanding it correctly it actually is!! :shok:


yes that's about it, I think my version makes more sense but there you go


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

So, you can agree with your opponent which version of the Codex you are using, so it is in my interest as a non-=][= player to deny ever having seen the printed Codex, unless I am going to win anyway and want sportsmanship points in which case I should pre-emptively claim the .pdf omitted the allies by accident.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right for those that are still in the dark about the crapy PDF's and use of origional codex, heres a link to an offical notice from GW
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=11200008a
so basicly, if you own an origional codex you can still allies either with your DH/WH army, or take allies with your IG/SM's or what ever.
if you only have the PDF, then you cant take allies, which means a pure inquisitor army is fucked, as they have other troop, fast attack or heavy surport options avilable.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I am really not seeing how this is a problem ... if you wanted to play DH/WH then you should have already bought the codeci for said armies. If you are a cheap ass bastard, which I am, then you DL the PDF, and can't use allies. There are still some codex out there, and I think that this could have been a ploy by GW to get more money out of us ... I mean help stores to clear the shelves of old stuff that really won't sell. Rather ingenious if you think about it.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

fynn said:


> right for those that are still in the dark about the crapy PDF's and use of origional codex, heres a link to an offical notice from GW
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=11200008a
> so basicly, if you own an origional codex you can still allies either with your DH/WH army, or take allies with your IG/SM's or what ever.
> if you only have the PDF, then you cant take allies, which means a pure inquisitor army is fucked, as they have other troop, fast attack or heavy surport options avilable.


FUBAR .... the PDF thing that is....


----------

